
Prevent Business Intelligence Leaks by Using UUIDs Instead of Database IDs - plocke
https://blog.lightrail.com/prevent-business-intelligence-leaks-by-using-uuids-instead-of-database-ids-on-urls-and-in-apis-17f15669fd2e
======
virmundi
It's an interesting idea. I like that UUIDs are not recommended to be the
internally stored id. I do wonder about overall performance. UUIDs are rather
large. Now you're going to start weighing down your DB since the column has to
exist and have a value. Then you have to index them. I think, depending on the
database, their size tends to cause the DB to have a lot of work which can
start to write through your SSD life.

